# 530W ausreichend? (be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W)



## LeWooloo (4. August 2014)

Hallo, ich habe am Wochenende ein neues System zusammengebaut und nach ca. 30 Minuten GPU-Benchmark-Test bei 99% Auslastung hat die Sicherung des Zimmer-Schaltkreises ausgelöst weil das o.g. Netzteil, genauer der Ausgangsfilter LF3, einen Kurzschluss (durch evtl. Überlast?) bekam.

Jetzt habe ich mir das gleiche NT noch mal bestellt und wollte vorher wissen ob es auch wirklich groß genug definiert ist.

Hier meine angeschlossenen Komponenten in einem Fractal Design ARC R2 Midi Tower.

Board: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming Intel Z87
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K @ 3.50GHz (max. 88W TDP)
CPU_Fan:  EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9
Grafik: Palit GeForce GTX 770 (max. 235W-Aufnahme)
HDD: 2x 7600er HDD
Gehäuselüfter: 4x120mm inkl. Steuergerät mit stufenweise 6W-8W-12W Regelung 
+ 1x Kaltlichtkathode
+ 1x DVD-RW (mittlerweile wieder ausgebaut)

Nach meinen Berechnungen sind 530W ausreichend. Aber ich kann mich auch irren oder verrechnet haben.

Was meint ihr? Sind 530W auch bei Peaks ausreichend oder brauche ich definitiv ein größeres NT? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten!

LeWooloo


----------



## Goyoma (4. August 2014)

Das Teil sollte definitiv ausreichen.

Es kann sein das du vielleicht ein Montagsmodell erwischt hast.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

Das Netzteil kann bei Peaks ja mehr liefern als auf der Verpackung steht.

 Viell. ein kaputtes Modell ? Warte mal bis BQ! Support kommt.


----------



## LeWooloo (4. August 2014)

Danke schon mal für eure beruhigenden Antworten.

Heute wurde schon das neue NT losgeschickt.
Hoffe nur, dass nicht noch mehr Hardware defekt ist und der Kurzschluss nur die Reaktion darauf war.
Morgen weiß ich also mehr.

Weitere Antworten und vor allem begründete Einwände sind natürlich immer noch sehr willkommen bevor das nächste NT auch daran glauben muss!


----------



## be quiet! Support (6. August 2014)

Hallo LeWooloo,

die Leistung von 530 Watt sollte für dein System ausreichend sein.
Aufgrund des hohen Leistungsbedarfs deiner GPU solltest du deren Last, bei bedarf auf die beiden 12V Rails verteilen. Dazu müsstest du dann die Spannungsversorgung aus beiden PCIe Buchsen abrufen. 
Dass die Haussicherung ausgelöst hat, kann im Grunde nur auf einen Kurzschluss (das Netzteil dürfte dann aber gar nicht mehr funktionieren) oder auf eine Überlastung des Stromkreises zurückzuführen sein. Passiert dies beim Einschalten des Netzteils, oder einer Steckdosenleiste, könnte der hohe Einschaltstrom ursächlich sein.
Bei richtiger Handhabung der be quiet! Netzteile ist es, aufgrund der Schutzschaltungen, nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass andere Hardware durch das Netzteil beschädigt werden.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## LeWooloo (6. August 2014)

Hallo an alle!

Habe gestern mein neues Netzteil (gleiches Modell) erhalten, eingebaut und angeschlossen.

Ohne großes Gerede: Das System läuft und hat alle Stresstests (GPU, CPU, RAM) mit den Default-Settings bestanden.

Das Netzteil hat sogar noch einige Reserven - ca. 250W!
Was nun den Fehlerstrom und den Netzteil-Kill ausgelöst hat, kann ich also nicht genau sagen. Vielleicht eine defekte NT-Komponente.

Dass der Support sogar in externen Foren unterwegs ist, zeigt meiner Meinung nach aber, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war, bei be quiet! zu bleiben und keinen anderen Anbieter zu wählen oder sogar zu schimpfen. Fehler passieren. Gerade bei empfindlichen Bauteilen in Massenproduktion. Mein Vertrauen wurde nicht enttäuscht. Exzellenter Service! Macht weiter so!

Danke!

LeWooloo


----------

